# General Category > Creative Area >  Pendant

## Angie

Shame the sparkle doesnt show on this picture, just a bit of sanding once cured.

----------

Jaquaia (22-12-20)

----------


## Paula

Stunning!

----------

Angie (22-12-20)

----------


## Stella180

I’ve never worked with resin before. Where do you get the moulds from?

----------


## Angie

ebay or amazon are the cheapest silicone molds are the ones you want, if you search for epoxy molds that should narrow it down

----------


## Angie

There are a ton of videos on youtube about resin and using it

----------


## Stella180

I like that cross. What is the actual size of it?

----------


## Suzi

That's really, really pretty!

----------

Angie (22-12-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Beautiful

----------

Angie (22-12-20)

----------


## Angie

About an inch and a half long without measuring it

----------

Stella180 (22-12-20)

----------

